# Hows these seals look?



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

We just finished sealing the 75. How do they look?


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

They look good... just make sure they don`t have any bubbles in them which could lead to leaks


----------

